# what does uber do when you get a low rating, like 3.5 or lower



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

for the rider......

do they stop letting them get rides?
do they charge them more?
do they match them up with bad rated drivers?

otherwise, whats the point of rating riders???


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

Just ignore the ratings trap and drive...it's all a head trip.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*My quest to score the worst passenger rating on Uber*

*







*

http://www.dailydot.com/business/uber-1-star-reviews/


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> for the rider......
> 
> do they stop letting them get rides?
> do they charge them more?
> ...


When things start to get out of hand Uber will reset 
all pax ratings so everybody becomes a 5 again.
Happened at least twice in my market.

With all that said, rating still has a little meaning.
When I get an iffy address and the passenger doesn't answer text or phone
I hit that cancel much faster if he has a 3.7 rating.


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> for the rider......
> 
> do they stop letting them get rides?
> do they charge them more?
> ...


To make you feel better:


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

Drivers get deactivated, No notice, no nothing, you will just not be able to log into partner app or website... Done


----------



## OCLove (Dec 5, 2014)

Ehmtbescrewingus said:


> Just ignore the ratings trap and drive...it's all a head trip.


Love that!


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

I haven't seen a rider get banned just for a low rating, they have to do something wrong that's actually in our records (like excessive cancellations or fraud) or has been reported by a driver. However, support is a lot less likely to be accommodating or generous to a rider that has a low rating (4.5 or less is considered pretty bad, 3.X is insane). We trust that drivers don't give low ratings unless the rider reeeeally deserves it, so we figure that low rated passenger = asshole.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> I haven't seen a rider get banned just for a low rating, they have to do something wrong that's actually in our records (like excessive cancellations or fraud) or has been reported by a driver. However, support is a lot less likely to be accommodating or generous to a rider that has a low rating (4.5 or less is considered pretty bad, 3.X is insane). We trust that drivers don't give low ratings unless the rider reeeeally deserves it, so we figure that low rated passenger = asshole.


^^^^^ ONLY DRIVERS Suffer the "wrath" of low ratings...riders with low ratings get their ratings reset to 5 stars...double standard fluber policy


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

centralFLFuber said:


> ^^^^^ ONLY DRIVERS Suffer the "wrath" of low ratings...riders with low ratings get their ratings reset to 5 stars...double standard fluber policy


I haven't seen it happen so I can't say either way. I do know that NYC area riders who demand we change their rating to five stars are told no.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

centralFLFuber said:


> Drivers get deactivated, No notice, no nothing, you will just not be able to log into partner app or website... Done


Riders get a free $20 trip, and a reset to five golden stars.


----------

